# bristlecone pine stump milled today



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 8, 2016)

picked up a bristlecone pine stump the other day. the forest service is clearing fuel to reduce fire risk. put it on the saw mill today. smells great and lots of pretty swirls in tight growth rings

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JohnF (Jul 8, 2016)

That's some nice figure in that stump. That's one old tree judging by the growth rings. I bet its hard as you know what too.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 8, 2016)

actually cut fairly easily, softer than our mesquite here by a long shot, also a lot easier to cut than our las vegas eucalyptus


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 8, 2016)

One of my favorite trees. Thanks for sharing. If you get a pen blank or 2 -Jim


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 8, 2016)

i could trade some pieces that would cut pen blanks, i milled most of it 1 1/2 to 2 inches thick and have some end pieces with good grain


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 8, 2016)

Let me know what you may be after and I'll check my stash. Jim


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 8, 2016)

i usually like to trade for something made out of part of the wood i'd send you. any thoughts?


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 8, 2016)

I plan to turn some Zen rollerball pens out of them. The truth is I don't know when I will get to it - I am making a bunch of domino boxes for the next month. Thats not a no but just saying- Jim Or a small box-


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 8, 2016)

i'm not a wood turner yet, so i normally just make art specimens out of interesting slabs. anything turned would be cool or what ever your easiest least expensive specialties might be

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 8, 2016)

no rush, if you want to pm me your address, i'll send a flat rate box and you can drop me something back when you get a chance


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 8, 2016)

Ok and if you are not pleased I'll gladly pay for the wood. BC Pine is like a bucket list wood for me. I have so much respect for the tree considering the conditions in which they grow.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 8, 2016)

yes i'm lucky to have rescued this piece from the stump pile left by the forest service. no need to pay i'll gladly send it to you, and if you get something accomplished with it, that would be great.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks Trev. The offer holds on the frb


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 9, 2016)

@JR Parks Med FRB sent today 1 1/4" thick by 11" x 14"

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 11, 2016)

Trev,
The bristlecone came today. I smelled it as I met the postman at the street-very much like longleaf pine. Nice pieces - I counted the rings on one (and granted the 40-50 rings per inch in one section are hard on old eyes) and got 204. I'll let it rest a bit and see what I can come up with. Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 11, 2016)

i'm under the impression that based on the size of the 1/2 stump slabs, that i cut, that 500 - 800 yrs old is possible. the stump has been out of the ground at least 4 months maybe longer. let me know how it comes along. thx trev


----------



## JohnF (Jul 11, 2016)

Trev, that's some damn fine art you do....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 11, 2016)

thx that is a piece of the chamise burl, slabbed on my saw mill, mounted on an iron gear stand i built. very doable with any cross section of dried wood. i do a lot of scrap metal so i'm always buying gears and old stuff for stands from the scrap yard. here's a sofa back table on model a/t ford axles as legs

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 11, 2016)

here's a 6000 lb I beam roller, i'm gonna put a glue lam top on for a reception counter


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 11, 2016)

live edge mulberry coffee table on old cast iron craftsman table saw base

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 11, 2016)

very simple stuff just have to hunt for the right pieces of iron to compliment the wood


----------



## Sprung (Jul 11, 2016)

Seeing the grain in that Bristlecone Pine makes me actually want to turn pine! (Normally I try and avoid pine, but this stuff is different.) Very nice!

I also like the natural edge slabs of wood and reused steel look - very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 11, 2016)

there were hundreds of regular pine stumps with nothing to offer. but just the one bristlecone was a nice score


----------



## Sprung (Jul 11, 2016)

Agreed - that is a nice score. And wood with history or a story to go along with it is awesome - and bristlecone pines definitely have the history!


----------

